# Zinc Rich Coatings



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

whats the best way to clean your pump? i have tried blowing the paintlines out with air after running clear mek thru the lines and gun, but i think after repeated use some of the zinc builds up in the lines causing stopups. i hate stopups.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

i have rebuilt 2 guns on this headache of a job and have 1 thats pissing(wont shut off). ...shut er down?...


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Try a binks or devilbiss 2 1/2 or 5 gallon pressure pot with a built in mixer and binks model 18 conventional spray gun with no more then 25' of material hose.flush out system completly after every/every other pot full depending on conditions.the zinc coatings is too harsh on most airless systems and will eat them up for lunch.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Ibsocal. you shouldn't have any problems with organic or inorganic zincs out of an agitator supplied pressure pot. The conventional guns will build up zinc on the air cap, causing blockage and irregular spray patterns. 

I've never used an airless for zinc, but I hear there are guns designed with teflon components just for that purpose. 

Anyone ever use them?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

scpainting, what kind of projects are you using zinc on?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Forgot to add that maybe blowing out the air line may dry it up too much? Just a thought.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

i agree a conventional with agitator would spray best. but not practical in my situation.. project: http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=3079


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I went and looked at the project that you are working on. That's pretty cool. I don't have any new ideas that havent been posted on the spray gun problems.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> .the zinc coatings is too harsh on most airless systems and will eat them up for lunch.


well i have concluded Ibsocal is right, buy extra parts and rebuild kits for spraying zinc.


----------

